# installa crysis , e giochi vari su gentoo

## alessandro95

salve , volevo sapere se è possibile installare crysis su gentoo, oppure assassin's creed , insomma dei giochi....ho visto questi video su youtube in cui uno ha installato cysis , e un altro in cui ha installato call of duty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdv1Um243Z8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-HLfm9JjEw&feature=related

chi mi sa dire come , se è possibile farlo , passo immiedatamente a gentoo XD

grazie mille.

----------

## spillo

Con Wine qualcosa combini: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5880

Ma passare a gentoo solo per Crysys... Anche perché in caso andrebbe su qualunque distro...

----------

## alessandro95

oki , grazie mille!!!

----------

